# How to take tamodex proper!!!!



## Youngblood1984 (Feb 16, 2015)

I was told to take tamodex after my cycle 25mg dbol tabs eather 1 or 2 times a day I have 50 caps and after to take this I'm not sure how to take or how many to take of the tamodex can someone please give me some input please thanks


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 16, 2015)

Input:
Don't take orals alone.

Run test for first cycle

Pct needs more than tamoxifen 

Use clomid as well

Read threads in PCT forum for dosages


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 16, 2015)

Dbol only cycle? for what 6 weeks?.... that's a pretty shitty cycle. Also if you don't know how much tamox to take, or what it does, maybe you should slow down and do a little research before you hop into a "cycle".


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks man yea I am I'm taking 500mg of test a week as well so I should take clomid as well


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 16, 2015)

This is the 2nd forum u have asked the same question.....


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Feb 16, 2015)

And that's what I'm doing on here lol trying to get info on it befor I take it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Feb 16, 2015)

Yes your right it is I'm trying to get as much info I can on it is that bad !!!!! My bad for doing research and just for your info I find the best info on this forum the people on here give way more helpful advice


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 16, 2015)

Youngblood1984 said:


> Thanks man yea I am I'm taking 500mg of test a week as well so I should take clomid as well



So the cycle is 500mg test/week and then dbol after you finish test?.. clarify the cycle first. And yes nolva (tamox) and clomid is what you should be taking for post cycle therapy


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Feb 16, 2015)

Guess not especially if you know I asked on another form you must be on the same one !  Check that out


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Feb 16, 2015)

Is there a problem with that ?


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 27, 2015)

Youngblood1984 said:


> Is there a problem with that ?



There no problem with it it just looks like you haven't done your research and are ready to jump into a cycle unprepared which is dangerous.


----------

